# Falcon reborn redux!



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

O.K. You guys (and possibly girls) wanted to see the finished product - or so you said.

Well, I've had it up for a couple of days and.....nada, bupkiss, squat.

So, in order to salve my wounded ego, here it is....again!


----------



## lousylegs (Jul 15, 2005)

looks great, but i would vote for some brooks leather handlebar wrap, that would really top it off


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

lousylegs said:


> looks great, but i would vote for some brooks leather handlebar wrap, that would really top it off


Thanks. I'm still keeping my eye out for a suitable steel threaded fork. As long as I've got the threadless carbon bits, Brooks wouldn't be quite right. Plus that stuff is a beeyotch to wrap around Campy Ergos. Even the stuff I used - a Bontrager polyurethane which doesn't stretch - was a pain to keep it out of the thumb shifter slot.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

What year?


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

raymonda said:


> What year?


As near as anyone can tell, it was a Falcon Victory built between about 1984 and 1987. Reynolds 531P, Campy Victory group. I got it as a frameset from a dealer in 1989, probably stripped for parts. Been my favorite bike ever since.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

That is what I would have thought. Would be nice with a steel fork and DT shifters.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Sweet. I was "watching" a baby blue Falcon on eBay for the longest time and almost pulled the trigger. I held off because the geometry was almost but not quite right. I was very tempted though.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

raymonda said:


> That is what I would have thought. Would be nice with a steel fork and DT shifters.


I'm on the lookout for a proper steel threaded fork, but I'll pass on DT shifters. I like the Ergo's. They're not far off "period correct" and on this bike I'll sacrifice a bit of "vintage perfect" for functionality.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Understood!


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

*Finally got to ride it!*

I finished it a week ago and then it rained. Today it was sunny, cold, and as it turned out, windy. But I got out early this morning and did a 43 mile loop up to Long Beach and back. Mild headwind up, decent tailwind back. Beautiful blue sky day if a bit cold (I know - it's all relative. To me 50 degrees is cold!) Surprisingly, I felt pretty good. It was everything about why I love this old steed. Shifted and braked flawlessly, quiet as a tomb, and I doubt I could get a better fit and handling from a custom..

Between weather and "under the weather", I haven't put any miles in lately. The 2 mile commute doesn't count. All I can say is that I have ridden a lot of "new stuff" and I wouldn't trade this for anything!


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Really nice, if it were mine I'd have the fork painted to match frame. I'm doing a similar build on a Colnago.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Richard said:


> O.K. You guys (and possibly girls) wanted to see the finished product - or so you said.
> 
> Well, I've had it up for a couple of days and.....nada, bupkiss, squat.
> 
> So, in order to salve my wounded ego, here it is....again!



Wow Richard...I like it....I'll have to bring a geared bike on my next trip to LA:thumbsup:


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> Wow Richard...I like it....I'll have to bring a geared bike on my next trip to LA:thumbsup:


You're on, my boy. Derailleurs at dawn!


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

*Oh, and here's a couple more pics.*

From the original thread omitting the lousy "build" pics.


----------



## kjung (Mar 25, 2007)

*Nice Falcon!*

Very nice rebuild. The paint and decals look very good. It is nice to see older bikes rehabilitated rather than dumped in landfills. I'm sure you will get some good comments when riding. There are enough 'older riders' out there that appreciate the vintage machine!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm normally not a fan of gray or silver bikes, but I really like the color of yours. Very understated and classic. A chrome steel fork would top it off. They come up for sale on eBay from time to time, although finding the right size and rake might be difficult. Or you could buy a new one from one of the custom shops such as Waterford. Or keep it British and order one from Mercian or Bob Jackson in England.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

tarwheel2 said:


> I'm normally not a fan of gray or silver bikes, but I really like the color of yours. Very understated and classic. A chrome steel fork would top it off. They come up for sale on eBay from time to time, although finding the right size and rake might be difficult. Or you could buy a new one from one of the custom shops such as Waterford. Or keep it British and order one from Mercian or Bob Jackson in England.


Thanks everybody. I tried to get it back as close to the original color as I could. Part of that inspiration was Greg Softley from Cyclomondo recently coming up with Falcon decals that matched the originals.

It's been a consistent "rider" since 1989, never out of the lineup. Like I said earlier, I'll keep my eye out for a good steel fork but to a certain extent I'm reluctant to put a pound plus of weight back into it. I'm not a weight wienie, but as built, with pedals and cages, it came in at 19.5 pounds. And I need all the help I can get.


----------



## kjung (Mar 25, 2007)

Interesting chrome fork. Columbus, not 531, but a nice crown.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MOSER-COLUMBUS-...ryZ36135QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

kjung said:


> Interesting chrome fork. Columbus, not 531, but a nice crown./QUOTE]
> 
> Nice. But with a 74 degree head angle, I really want a 43mm rake. I originally replaced the fork with a 45cm full carbon fork and not only was it flexy as all get out, the trail was reduced enough to where it just didn't handle right.
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

*And finally!*

Here's the view, if slightly askew, from the "cockpit."


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Nothing wrong with that carbon fork, and it looks nice on the frame.


----------



## kjung (Mar 25, 2007)

*Falcon Olympic*

Here are some pics of a friend's 1975 Falcon Olympic I recently refurbished.
(Dated based on components, and believed to be all original) In fact, it looks like it was ridden about 50-100 miles and put away for 34 years.
Rides pretty good considering its age, and components. 

Original Paint, Decals, and Headbadge
531 Main Tubes
Shimano Titlist Front & Rear Derailleurs
Shimano Shifters, and Cable Guides
Sugino Maxy Cranks
Suzue Hubs
Suntour QR
Weinmann Center Pulls
Leotard Pedals
5-Speed Regina Freewheel


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Another nice one, Kjung. Very British, what with the wrapover seat stays and all.

All in all, I think Falcons are still underrated - playing second fiddle to Raleigh. I like Ernie Clements' geometry - slightly longer top tubes and lower bb's than most Italian bikes of the same era.

Mine is the best fitting bike I've ever owned. Despite being off the bike for most of the last month due to sickness and weather, I put 53 miles on it last Thursday and when I got home, felt like I could do another 50.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Very nice. Good job.


----------



## kjung (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi Richard,
Sorry for the late reply, by the way, you mailbox is full. 

I know what you mean, some projects just have to be completed!

I've been riding my lastest project a bit up and down A1A in south Florida. Last Sunday, a couple of "vintage riders" had very nice things to say about the rebuild. It felt great. I'm sure they were similar to some of the remarks you have received.

It makes me want to do more.

I am rebuilding a friends old Peugeot U-08. The only payment I require is he has to ride it with me at least twice! 
After this, I may convert an old Fuji Delray to flatbar for coffeeshop rides.

Much fun, do more.

Sincerely,
Kirk


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

kjung said:


> Hi Richard,
> Sorry for the late reply, by the way, you mailbox is full.
> 
> I know what you mean, some projects just have to be completed!
> ...


Thanks again, Kirk. 

Last Friday on Pacific Coast Highway I hooked up with a guy on a Litespeed. When I said I was turning back south at Long Beach, the guy actually asked me to stop for a bit so he could get a real good look at the Falcon. Now that's a compliment!

Made room in the inbox, by the way.

Now I need another project.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

*A few more pics.*

I truly have a "love affair" with this bike.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Richard,

Bike looks lovely! I really like the subtle color.

My Falcon (and other projects) are still languishing--I'm in home renovation hell--and half my stuff is in storage, and the other half I can't find.

One of these days I will redo my Falcon and post!

Cheers,
Dean


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

*I got a fork!*

On here and another thread it has been clearly enunciated that this baby needs a proper steel fork - not to mention a quill stem, etc. You know who you are.

Well, comes along the day when Brian, our Trek rep pays his bi-weekly visit. Past conversations have alluded to the above. So what does he pop up with but an NOS Reynolds 531 butted fork (says so the steer tube) that, rummaging about his stash and absolutely forgetting where in hell it came from, he forthwith presents to me. It's basically a ringer for the fork I idiotically sold when I put the plastic wonder bits in three plus years ago. Sloping crown, 43mm rake, except that along the way some yabbo sprayed it red. What he asks in return is that I dig up a Shimano XT or above 8 speed Rapid Expire MTB rear shifter for some ridiculous project he has going.

OK, I says, not having a clue where I'd find one of those. 8 speed Rapid Expire shifters are now relegated to Alivio/Acera (a.k.a., "low end.")

Lo and behold, somewhat later in the day Bob, our KHS rep comes by. We rehash the foregoing, he has seen the "resto'd" Falcon, I show him the fork, and he then consults his available parts list. Bingo, therein listed is one and the same - an 8 speed XT Rapid Expire shifter. He promises to get it for me within the week. The price - about one tenth what that fork would go for on eBay.

Other than now needing two Campy Record 1" threaded headsets (the other for the Bertoni) and putting a pound or two back into the Falcon, I can't see the downside. QBP has them back in stock after months of zip. I even have the 531 fork decals and Olympic can powdercoat it to match the frame.

My dilemma, at present I can't afford to do either project. The "economy" has not been kind to our household.:cryin:


----------



## kjung (Mar 25, 2007)

Who knows, maybe you will get lucky again. Seems that the fork was the hard part. Those old Campy parts are all over ebay.....usually, although as you allude to, sometimes the prices are bid way up.
It will happen, your luck may have turned!!


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Constraints, constraints....Richard, I hear you!!!

Great bit of luck to get the fork, though. If I stumble across any headsets...

Kirk, I was on Mark Bulgier's site looking for something & was delighted to see that you got the '74 Falcon catalog posted there.

I've got 2 Falcon/Ellsworth catalogs--basically parts listings of what they had available with no bike info from the mid 80s. I will try to scan and send to Mark as well. All the details are there for available tires, freewheels, and other stuff. Bought them sight unseen on eBay, and was v. disappointed to find no complete bike information. Possibly the only surprise was to see how into BMX Falcon was, including supporting a team!

Oh well--spring is here & even if we can't fix the dream projects, we can ride the ones that have wheels on them


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks guys. As to the headsets, QBP has the Campy Record back in stock and at the wholesale level they aren't that expensive. Silver, slightly different graphics than the old stuff, but certainly acceptable for a retro project. NOS Campy goes for a mint and I'm reluctant to install any used headset.

New problem. Now I need TWO 27.2 quality alloy seatposts.

So I'll slog along looking for the proper bits. Meanwhile, plastic wonder fork or not, I can (and do) ride the Falcon. Still my favorite bike of all time.


----------



## kjung (Mar 25, 2007)

What do you consider quality seatposts? Something Campy for the Falcon? Probably best to keep the parts on the proper side of the ocean.


----------



## kjung (Mar 25, 2007)

Interesting trip to a local LBS that has been around quite a while. The blue Falcon I restored has those darn proprietary Shimano braze-on shifter bosses that were introduced in the early 80's. They had a 'keyed' section, that requires a special spacer to fill in between the shifter and the frame. I broke one of the spacers during installation, (flimsey chrome plastic), and thought I'd never find another. Well, the mechanic pulled out his old parts box with shifter bits and parts. Lo and behold, I found 5 of them, and bought them all for $5.
Now I'm looking for a Simplex Retrofriction clamp-on shifter band. I have 2 orphan retrofriction shifters, and a broken band. A friend and I are headed up to Cirque du Cyclisme in June, and I'm bringing my list of needs to see what can be found. 
This old bike stuff is sort of like a treasure hunt. Fun stuff.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Ain't it the truth. When I put a rear brake on the Raleigh rummaging around the shop I found two 1" top-tube cable housing clamps. I had dremmeled off the originals. Kind of looks even "more vintage" than the braze-ons. Ha Ha!

For now, what resources come available are going to the Bertoni project. I figure I can (and do) ride the Falcon and want to get moving on the Bertoni for Bob's sake. The story behind that is in my Bertoni thread.

And yes, I have a line on a beautiful vintage Selcof post for the Bertoni. I'll keep looking for a Campy for the Falcon.


----------



## kjung (Mar 25, 2007)

*Fork on Falcon*

Hey Richard,
I was wondering if you were ever able to get the fork repainted and on you Falcon?

If so please post a picture.

My latest project is an all original 1978 Batavus Competition that I found languishing in a rather unusual bike shop. It mainly just needs a good cleaning and overhaul of the moving parts. Surprisingly, even the frame pump still works.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

kjung said:


> Hey Richard,
> I was wondering if you were ever able to get the fork repainted and on you Falcon?
> 
> If so please post a picture.
> ...



That's going to really have to wait. Not to go into any details, but I just got out of two weeks in the hospital - nine days in ICU. For that, and other reasons, my life is a shambles. Wish me luck!


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Richard said:


> That's going to really have to wait. Not to go into any details, but I just got out of two weeks in the hospital - nine days in ICU. For that, and other reasons, my life is a shambles. Wish me luck!


Yeah, but imagine how much better you'd feel having a colour coded fork!!! That'd really help.

Seriously, hope things work out and you stay well/happy/healthy. 

Are/will you be off the bike long???


----------



## kjung (Mar 25, 2007)

*Get Well Soon*

Wow, sorry to hear about the troubles. Hopefully you can get back to some sort of normalcy soon. 
Hope you have a speedy recovery.
Kirk


----------



## bane (Aug 30, 2006)

nice build


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

DannyBoy said:


> Yeah, but imagine how much better you'd feel having a colour coded fork!!! That'd really help.
> 
> Seriously, hope things work out and you stay well/happy/healthy.
> 
> Are/will you be off the bike long???


Despite being out of the hospital less than two weeks, I took the Falcon out for an easy 25 miler yesterday - felt like a 100 by the time I got home. I had been riding the fixie on the wind trainer as my balance didn't feel so great. But no problems except I got passed by everybody on a beach cruiser!! Great therapy, both mentally and physically.


----------



## kjung (Mar 25, 2007)

*Bright Side*

Look at the bright side:

1) It can only get better from here....
2) Nobody expects an old guy on a Falcon to be able to ride anyway....
3) If you even know what a Falcon is, you have probably been riding too long....
4) Just enjoy the moment!!!

Good Luck


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

tarwheel2 said:


> Nothing wrong with that carbon fork, and it looks nice on the frame.


+1. It does look nice even if it's not retro.


----------



## kjung (Mar 25, 2007)

*Hijacking Falcon Forum to Batavus*

The latest project is finished, and at the risk of hijacking this Falcon thread, I'm going to post my Batavus project. To the best of my knowledge, here it is......

1978 Batavus Competition all Original. 9except tires, hood covers, new cabling)
Ishiwata .022 frame/fork/stays
Early Shimano 600 Group, including one of the first 5-Speed Freehubs (Not Freewheel)
3TTT Stem and Seatpost
Mavic Module E Clinchers
Brooks Professional Seat
Zefal frame pump (still works)

I photographed it with SPD Pedals, but I have the original Kyokuto with toe clips, however for acutal riding, I prefer the SPD's.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Just got back from the shop (busman's holiday) and it's dark so no pics until tomorrow.

I picked up the fork from the powdercoaters today (once again Olympic did a great job.) Matched the Anthracite of the frame perfectly. This was the NOS Reynolds 531 fork I got from our Trek rep in exchange for an NOS Shimano XT right shifter that I got from our KHS rep for $28. Subsequently, I got a Modolo X Tenos stem from a customer who wanted to go shorter on an eBay bike he got. $20.

Then, after hounding our service manager, who for a year said he didn't have anything, he pops up and says he has a mid-'90's Record headset that he found in a box in his garage. He said it was used but, dang, it looked like it had never been installed in anything. He also had a 27.2 Dura Ace aero seatpost that needs some work, so that's going in the fixie (which is turning Japanese - Hickey San would be proud) and the Campy Athena/Chorus aero post from the fixie went to the Falcon. $50 for both.

Amazingly, the steer tube was the right length with the right amount of threading, so I didn't have to cut new threads or shorten it. I just put on the Reynolds 531 fork decals (red ones to match the 531P decal) that I got from Cyclomondo.

When I first got this frameset back in '88-'89, I built it with 7400 Dura Ace. It's been through two re-paints and numerous component specs. But now, other than Dura Ace 7400 to Campy Record Titanium 8 speed, it's the spitting image of what I first built up 20+ years ago.

Pics tomorrow.


----------



## kjung (Mar 25, 2007)

One of these days, I'm going to find a rebuild worthy of really nice components. Not that I'm unhappy with the projects so far, it is just that none of them are really super high end and old.
Looking forward to your pics.

By the way, I'm installing a new chain on my Batavus Competition. 5 Speed Uniglide *Cassette*, (twisted tooth). I was outbid on a NOS Shimano 600 chain, it went for $42+$10 shipping!! I'm going to use a SRAM PC-870 instead, ($25). That has worked very well on the 6 Speed Falcon I rebuilt. Not period, but I don't think anyone will notice. Do you have any experience with the SRAM chain on 5 Speeds? I think it should work just fine.
Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

The Sram 870 is what we put on 5/6/7 speed repairs. Classic 3/32" and it works great. And as weird as I can get, "period correct" chains aren't one of my obsessions.

Hope to get some pics after this morning's ride.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

*Some pics.*

Here are some hasty pics after this mornings ride. Got my butt kicked. The strong guys were out and I left my legs on the road yesterday - 43 miles on the fixed, half into a brutal headwing.


----------



## kjung (Mar 25, 2007)

Mighty fine looking ride. I particularly like the finishing touches of the polished frame pump, and the Campy headset. 

A very worthy vintage ride!!


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks, Kirk. Rides just as nice with the steel fork as it did with the carbon. It still inspires confidence as I was hitting 40+ on some of the descents today. And 4 on the ascents. Legs of lead.

Here's the funny thing. I figured I'd be putting a few pounds back on it, losing the carbon fork and threadless setup. And that Modolo stem isn't exactly a featherweight.

After I got it all together we put it on the shop scale. With pedals and cages.....20 lbs.!


----------



## kjung (Mar 25, 2007)

That is good for an older steel frame and parts. I'm not sure I'd like the 40+ downhill. Sure would hate to get a 'road rash' traveling at that speed!


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Looks great Richard!

I hear you about the "legs o' lead" problem. I've had one ride this year, mostly because OEH shamed us into it. 

We finally had a few nice days last week & I didn't even get out the door. This weekend we have serious rain--the only advantage is that it is clearing away the last of the snow....


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Nice Richard! 
I was out during those headwinds too...was not fun but the return ride was kick azz. Hope you got to enjoy some of that tail wind. 

I've liked the looks of the Modolo stems, and this seller had a variety at a very good price. Didn't like the concerns they listed.
http://stores.ebay.com/The-New-Old-...32018QQ_sidZ3221878?_nkw=modolo&submit=Search


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Kuma601 said:


> Nice Richard!
> I was out during those headwinds too...was not fun but the return ride was kick azz. Hope you got to enjoy some of that tail wind.
> 
> I've liked the looks of the Modolo stems, and this seller had a variety at a very good price. Didn't like the concerns they listed.
> http://stores.ebay.com/The-New-Old-...32018QQ_sidZ3221878?_nkw=modolo&submit=Search


I had seen that eBay seller and I do recall some issues with Modolo stems. I checked with our service manager who's been "wrenching" for 40 years. He said it was the Flash's and Speedy's that had problems. The one I got for $20 from a customer looking for a shorter stem is an X Tenos, which was pretty much was top of the line and weren't subject to a recall. It's really a nice stem, right up there with the Cinelli on the Bertoni.

And yes, 42-16 gearing on the fixie southbound on PCH from Long Beach and up the Santa Ana River trail was pretty much "spun out" all the way. 

By the way, I plan on being at the San Diego Custom show on Friday, April 9.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Don't know about the Modolo stems,, but I would vouch for the seller. I've purchased a few things from him & they have all been great. Surprised he doesn't have others for sale...

cheers,
Dean


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

paredown said:


> Don't know about the Modolo stems,, but I would vouch for the seller. I've purchased a few things from him & they have all been great. Surprised he doesn't have others for sale...
> 
> cheers,
> Dean


Actually, kudos to that seller for "full disclosure". I've perused their site numerous times and I really appreciate the amount of good information they have on their items.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

The TTT stem just came today (quite quickly as just "closed the deal" Sunday night.) $30.95 including shipping. Now I'll have to go through the hassle of installing a non-removeable faceplate stem with Campy Ergos on the bars. Figure I'll re-wrap with new tape, but the same Bontrager Platinum. Plus I want to polish the center section of the bars. Fun day at the shop tomorrow.

The Modolo was nice but at 110mm, a smidgeon too short. Plus the slightly "smoke gray" finish on the TTT will go nicely with the "monochromatic" scheme that the bike had originally and that I brought back.

I'll try to do some decent "portraiture" when it's done.


----------



## kjung (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice stem. Good choice on the color, although I know what you mean about the hassle of changing out the stem! Your ride has come together quite nicely. I' m sure it gathers some interesting comments, and second glances, especially from people who know what they are looking at.

How do you like the Bontrager bar tape? Do they make it in black with the perforations? I used some of the Fizik stuff that is perforated, but I'm not sure I like the 'suede feel of it'. I was hoping it would be more like a leather look, without the 'leather price'.

Also have you had any experience with the Veloflex Pave Tires? I just mounted a set (very difficult, cheated and used tools). A friend who rode their tires, said they were prone to sudden blowouts, and now I'm nervous about riding them up in the hills on a trip this summer. They are one of the few quality tires still made with a 'skin wall', that looks good on the older bikes.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Bontrager bar tape is all over the map. The silver (on the Bertoni) and the platinum (on the Falcon) is called "grippy tape" but it's not like the other grippy tapes which I don't like. It's more like a synthetic leather which is not too soft and cleans easily. The black is "grippy", almost a rubberized feel.

Never ridden the Veloflex tires and boy are they pricey. But I just saw that J&B is stocking the 700x23 Challenge Criteriums with a skinwall - folding bead, 145psi, 300tpi, and 210 grams. Looks like about a $60 retail tire. I've heard good things about Challenge.

But I still think the Michelin Krylion Carbon is the best all round tire out there.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Stem looks great Richard.

I'm still in bike doldrums & removation h*ll although I may end up with a free Bianchi if all goes well.



Richard said:


> But I still think the Michelin Krylion Carbon is the best all round tire out there.


These are my tire of choice as well--but I haven't tried many others. I rode Schwalbe Marathons while touring--nearly herniated myself putting them on, but they were outstanding on really bad roads.


----------



## kjung (Mar 25, 2007)

I agree that the Michelin Krylion Carbons are very good tires. I have them on the light blue Falcon, and they are durable! However, with the colors they offer, they just don't work on the Batavus. 

Continental have also been one of my favorites. The 4000's. But they discontinued their skinwall version, and now only have black, and a bunch of colors. The Continental Gatorskins may be a possibility, as they have somewhat of a skinwall look to them. A couple of riding buddies swear by them. ( We ride in the broken glass and dead cat lane around here)

The Veloflex Pave (700x22); I got for $49ea. Very light, only 180 grams although, lightweight was not my objective, I would prefer durable. Not too bad. Their tubulars are pricey, but I'm looking for clinchers. I haven't heard of the Challenge Criteriums? Who makes them? $60 is a bit high for clinchers??

Thanks for the input.
Kirk


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

kjung said:


> The Veloflex Pave (700x22); I got for $49ea. Very light, only 180 grams although, lightweight was not my objective, I would prefer durable. Not too bad. Their tubulars are pricey, but I'm looking for clinchers. I haven't heard of the Challenge Criteriums? Who makes them? $60 is a bit high for clinchers??
> 
> Thanks for the input.
> Kirk


Challenge has been "big" in Europe for years, but I'd wager they're made in Asia now. Wholesale they're in the $32 range.

Spent the afternoon and evening at the shop switching the stem, re-wrapping the bars, polishing the old Campy seatpost and the center section of the bars. Man, am I tired. But the Falcon came out great. I'll try to post some pics manana. Short test ride tells me that, yes, I need a 120. And does that stem look sexy.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

*A few more pics.*

Before today's ride I snapped several shots to show the "new and improved" setup.

It's amazing what one centimeter can do re bike fit. 50 miles today and it felt just like the old friend I've known and ridden for years.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Love the 3T stems., that is a beauty there. The bike came together nicely. 

I've been on the hunt for a Record 84 in 100mm. Not a constant search, just when the urge comes I'll make the rounds.


----------



## kjung (Mar 25, 2007)

Very Nice.


----------



## kjung (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi Guys,
Welcome back to an old thread.
I'm trying to make a decision about rims for a vintage Falcon San Remo 76 restoration (original finish was too far gone to save). 1971, all Campy except for the Weinmann center pulls.
I wanted to know if anyone has had any experience with Vintage Super Champion Rims, or other vintage clincher rims? I'm not a big fan of tubulars, even though they would be 'truly correct' for the project. I would like to ride this bike every now and then, and just don't want to hassle with the tubulars. I have used the Sun M13II's on a project and really like the look and strength of these rims, so I'm leaning in that direction. I know the 'purists' would frown on that, but I have experience with the Mavic Module E's, and they are soft and subject to going out of round if I'm really cranking hard.

Thoughts??


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Carbon fork*



tarwheel2 said:


> Nothing wrong with that carbon fork, and it looks nice on the frame.


looks perfect on this bike. Between the ergo and the carbon, makes the bike look like a brand new custom build as opposed to old bike.

I like it very, very much.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

kjung said:


> Hi Guys,
> Welcome back to an old thread.
> I'm trying to make a decision about rims for a vintage Falcon San Remo 76 restoration (original finish was too far gone to save). 1971, all Campy except for the Weinmann center pulls.
> I wanted to know if anyone has had any experience with Vintage Super Champion Rims, or other vintage clincher rims? I'm not a big fan of tubulars, even though they would be 'truly correct' for the project. I would like to ride this bike every now and then, and just don't want to hassle with the tubulars. I have used the Sun M13II's on a project and really like the look and strength of these rims, so I'm leaning in that direction. I know the 'purists' would frown on that, but I have experience with the Mavic Module E's, and they are soft and subject to going out of round if I'm really cranking hard.
> ...


I just don't think you can go wrong with Sun M13's. One thing you have to consider with "vintage" rides is that, ultimately, rims are consumables just like chains, tires, cogs, brake pads, etc. If ridden, they will eventually give up the ghost. And I've yet to build anything that isn't going to be ridden.

The M13 in the polished alloy (I have 'em on my '72 Raleigh Super Course commuter and my Fuso fixie) is strong, light, cheap, and looks very retro. Heck, if you really want to be a "poseur" you can get some Fiamme Red Label or Ambrosio stickers from Cyclomundo.


----------



## kjung (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks Richard,
I hadn't considered rims 'consumable', but considering the stresses they take, they would have a limited life span. Just missed a set of Mavic Module E's on ebay the other day ($$), but I guess you never really know the condition of the rims especially if they have been ridden, and are not NOS. The thought of lacing up some possibly 'unsound' rims and going for a ride does make me a bit nervous. Rolling down a nice steep bridge into traffic with a rim failure wouldn't make for a good day!

The prices of 'vintage' rims is pretty amazing, with some of the tubulars going for $200+ (bare rims)! Then you add on spokes, tires, labor....etc....wow. Even the older, and somewhat beaten-up clinchers fetch high prices, and you really don't know the true condition of the rims.

Went to Cirque du Cyclisme last couple of years, and saw quite an amazing collection of 'vintage road bikes'. I had considered the new 'sticker' on new rim, but if I ever take the bike somewhere, 98% of people wouldn't know the difference, but there is 2% that would probably rip into me about it. If I go the 'Sun' route, I'll probably just leave them bare.
I have used Sun on a Nishiki restoration, so I do have experience with them, they are solid and look very nice.

All the best.


----------



## kjung (Mar 25, 2007)

*Rim Life*

By the way,
What are the telltale signs of an older rim that may be near 'end of life'?

It is rare to not see vintage rims with some corrosion around the eyelets, and/or some amount of wear to the braking surface.

What have you seen that would indicate potential failure?

Thanks,
Kirk


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

kjung said:


> By the way,
> What are the telltale signs of an older rim that may be near 'end of life'?
> 
> It is rare to not see vintage rims with some corrosion around the eyelets, and/or some amount of wear to the braking surface.
> ...


I've seen brake pad wear that has reduced the thickness of the sidewall of the rim to the point where it has separated from the spoke bed portion. On dark anodized rims a "lightening" of the color around the eyelets indicates accumulated stress. And, of course, cracks or noticeable bulges around the eyelets.

While totally "period correct" is an admirable goal, potential wheel failure trumps that.

One of these days, we'll have to get together.


----------



## kjung (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks again for the info. I guess until you experience something (which wouldn't be good) it is hard to know what sort of issues would pop up (or out ) of an old rim.

I may yet go for 'period correct', since this probably won't be ridden too much. Mostly 'coffee shop rides'.

Yes, it would be good to get together. I'm trying to convince my wife that we should go on more bike holidays. But I'm not sure that is how she wants to spend her vacation.


----------



## kjung (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey Richard,
I was researching stems (I know, pretty boring stuff), and came across some pretty rugged pics of Modolo stems that had sheared off where the bar clamp screws into the main body of the stem. Apparently this was an inherent design defect of these stems, in that they removed too much material and sacrificed strength for design and appearance. (i.e. many accidents due to sudden loss of control) 

I am mentioning this since I was reading through this old thread, and noticed that you at one time had a Modolo stem on your Falcon. It is probably good for a paperweight, no loss of control there.

Kirk


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

kjung said:


> Hey Richard,
> I was researching stems (I know, pretty boring stuff), and came across some pretty rugged pics of Modolo stems that had sheared off where the bar clamp screws into the main body of the stem. Apparently this was an inherent design defect of these stems, in that they removed too much material and sacrificed strength for design and appearance. (i.e. many accidents due to sudden loss of control)
> 
> I am mentioning this since I was reading through this old thread, and noticed that you at one time had a Modolo stem on your Falcon. It is probably good for a paperweight, no loss of control there.
> ...


Like I posted earlier, our service manager said it was the Speedy and Flash stems that had problems. The X Tenos I had (which I sold) wasn't a problem.

By the way, put 100 miles on the Falcon the weekend before last. Rode with some strong MoFo's and died on a climb with the 39-23, but it was a blast.


----------



## ScottInCincinnati (Feb 20, 2004)

I think i mentioned this in another thread, but every time i see that Falcon, I really have to smile. It's one of the best looking bikes I've ever seen on these forums. Simple and elegant!

Well done! It's nice to see the transformation from the beginning with the plastic fork and black bits. Much nicer now! :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

ScottInCincinnati said:


> I think i mentioned this in another thread, but every time i see that Falcon, I really have to smile. It's one of the best looking bikes I've ever seen on these forums. Simple and elegant!
> 
> Well done! It's nice to see the transformation from the beginning with the plastic fork and black bits. Much nicer now! :thumbsup:


Wow. Thanks.

It gets a lot of compliments out on the road too. After 23 years in the "stable", I still love riding it.


----------

